
Unsecured database leaks over 350,000 massage booking records - tebbers
https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/27/urban-massage-data-exposed-customers-creepy-clients/
======
tebbers
"Among the records included thousands of complaints from workers about their
clients. The records included specific complaints — from account blocks for
fraudulent behavior, abuse of the referral system and persistent cancelers.
But, many records also included allegations of sexual misconduct by clients —
such as asking for “massage in genital area” and requesting “sexual services
from therapist.” Others were marked as “dangerous,” while others were blocked
due to “police enquiries.” Each complaint included a customer’s personally
identifiable information — including their name, address and postcode and
phone number."

Just had an email from these guys - never made a booking but slightly
disconcerting to know all my personal data was out there for anyone to slurp.

